# WWE Paige M&G Touching Policy Towards Certain Male Fans



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I wonder just how far someone could push it...


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

PREPARE. YOUR. PRIVATE PARTS.

Lucky guy. Lucky guy indeed.

It's not about Paige kissing him, but that picture should be the epitaph on this guy's gravestone :yum: :faint: :mark:

Besides, we finally get a chick that's....willing to do that. If I did that, I'd be called a creep and get a restraining order.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

I wouldn't want AJ touching me anyway. She looks like mighty mouse.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Meh, a little kiss on the cheek seems harmless.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:shitstorm

*That's the difference between a married woman and a single young girl.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That lucky SOB. 
:yum: aige


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

AJ Lee has the body of a 10 year old kid anyways, who would want to touch that? and that's nic from paige , respect for her


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

wonder goat said:


> Meh, a little kiss on the cheek seems harmless.


It's easy to get into the next base. I'm not against kisses either, but it's like giving a smoker a van full of cigarettes and saying he can only smoke one pack.



alchecho said:


> AJ Lee has the body of a 10 year old kid anyways, who would want to touch that? and that's nic from paige , respect for her


I would


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hot damn. She'd better be at one of the cons I go to next year :lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

They're two different people, two different circumstances. 

Paige is a 21(22?) year old while AJ is a married woman. Plus the guy was sorta good looking. So :shrug


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Uptight AJ and crap photo-op.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Well that guy isn't too bad looking. Doubt she'd do that for less desirable men...


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Plus the guy was sorta good looking. So :shrug





shackles said:


> Well that guy isn't too bad looking. Doubt she'd do that for less desirable men...


Yeah it's that bullshit double standard. 

If the guy is ugly = creep

If the guy is 'attractive' and looks like a pop star = total whoring out, tits everywhere


I'm not talking about this case only, but I see all those prank videos out there with 'hot' guys flirting in extreme circumstances, like being naked or asking girls to flash them, kiss them, or whatever. Are there any decent girls out there?

I'm all for AJ's approach on this, I'm not against Paige yet because she's not in a real relationship/marriage yet, and I don't know the circumstances here, but I hope she isn't a girl gone wild in real life.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Naked Mideon said:


> Uptight AJ and crap photo-op.


Looks real awkward. I would say it's not even worth getting.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Incoming posts on how awesome Paige is for doing this and how much of a bitch Aj is despite being a married woman that was groped by a creep. unk2


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

shackles said:


> Looks real awkward. I would say it's not even worth getting.


AJ looks awkward. She has that porn star grin on while the dude is just 'there'. I'd go as far as to say I would skip the photo op and go do some other stuff that was probably worth checking out at the time.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Incoming posts on how awesome Paige is for doing this and how much of a bitch Aj is despite being a married woman that was groped by a creep. unk2


AJ doesn't have to offer a photo-op. If she's going to to out of her way to make them look like crap then don't rip the fans off and just sign autographs.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

paige is a lesbian so her giving a man a kiss means shit to her


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

wasn't AJ doing this before she got married? is CM Punk going to beat her if she gives a male fan a hug or puts them arm around for a photo op?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> wasn't AJ doing this before she got married? is CM Punk going to beat her if she gives a male fan a hug or puts them arm around for a photo op?


I wouldn't blame him, it is wrong. But only if she kisses them like Paige did.

2 wrongs don't make a right, I know, I don't have to be politically correct every time


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Come to wizard world and pay like $40 to get a picture of you standing next to AJ while she sits in a chair.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Best thing about AJ's no touching policy, it makes the pics of her and her creepy fans even weirder.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Yeah it's that bullshit double standard.
> 
> If the guy is ugly = creep
> 
> ...



Its human nature. If you're better looking, you get treated better/get away with more things.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Why do people keep saying Paige is a lesbian, there is no proof of that


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

So...you're saying this is a chance? :mark:

(In all seriousness, Lee is a married woman and Paige is 22 and single!)

- Vic


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Naked Mideon said:


> AJ doesn't have to offer a photo-op. If she's going to to out of her way to make them look like crap then don't rip the fans off and just sign autographs.


Or... just simply take a picture without touching. :cornette

Sure, it looks awkward and her no touch rule comes across as strict but whatever happened to her regarding the groping clearly affected her alot. 

Dunno why I'm bothering with you seeing as you can't stand anything that isn't Paige.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Naked Mideon said:


> Come to wizard world and pay like $40 to get a picture of you standing next to AJ while she sits in a chair.


hey it could be worse look at avril lavigne lol


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

dat space lol


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Yeah it's that bullshit double standard.
> 
> If the guy is ugly = creep
> 
> ...





Adyman said:


> AJ looks awkward. She has that porn star grin on while the dude is just 'there'. I'd go as far as to say I would skip the photo op and go do some other stuff that was probably worth checking out at the time.


I'm glad we can agree on something ositivity

Yeah the photo should look like you're actually friends with the superstar. The photo just looks forced and if I were taking a photo with a celebrity, I wouldn't want it to look like they're just paid to be there.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Its human nature. If you're better looking, you get treated better/get away with more things.


I know life sucks, I was already saying that. :draper2

Now excuse me while I plan on how to rob a bank. 



shackles said:


> I'm glad we can agree on something ositivity
> 
> Yeah the photo should look like you're actually friends with the superstar. The photo just looks forced and if I were taking a photo with a celebrity, I wouldn't want it to look like they're just paid to be there.


You said it best, brother.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

p862011 said:


> hey it could be worse look at avril lavigne lol


:aryalol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

p862011 said:


> hey it could be worse look at avril lavigne lol



That was photoshopped.


----------



## Frenetic (Aug 18, 2014)

Some of the posts in this thread regarding AJ are ridiculous and show a clear lack of respect and knowledge on the issue. There was an incident within the last year where a fan inappropriately touched AJ and that has consequently led to the "no touch policy". It's perfectly reasonable and understandable and it has nothing to do with CM Punk. She's actually a class act around fans.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Time to attend one of those conventions when Paige is there.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

p862011 said:


> paige is a lesbian so her giving a man a kiss means shit to her


Not to the guy though. :curry2



Adyman said:


>


WTF I'm a looking at? :lol:lol No more WF for me after this. 

Should go watch SD anyway. :side:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lucky guy!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Naked Mideon said:


> Uptight AJ and crap photo-op.


Damn that looks awkward as hell. She could at least put her arm around him or get closer or something.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Please come to NY comic con. this girls is so cool and down to earth damn.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

p862011 said:


> hey it could be worse look at avril lavigne lol

















However Rihanna is the GOAT when it comes to Meet and Greets.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

White Essence. said:


> Not to the guy though. :curry2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's some more to put you to sleep:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> hey it could be worse look at avril lavigne lol


You can put lipstick on a pig. It's still a pig. :lol

- Vic


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> wasn't AJ doing this before she got married? is CM Punk going to beat her if she gives a male fan a hug or puts them arm around for a photo op?












Get ready AJ unk5


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

There's only a matter of time before one creep gets too handsy and then the no touching rule gets tagged on to all of the divas.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

In all honesty the guy she is kissing owns the biggest Paige fansite on the web. Could be a reason she was willing to do it as well. I doubt she would kiss every fan that asked tbh.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Eternity* said:


> However Rihanna is the GOAT when it comes to Meet and Greets.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


>


LOL! I was just thinking that someone should photoshop that picture to make it look like it's in outer space.

Oh and BTW, here's my selfie with Jessica Alba:


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Urkel said:


> There's only a matter of time before one creep gets too handsy and then the no touching rule gets tagged on to all of the divas.


That is true.:agree:


----------



## CodyRhodesRules (Sep 1, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> In all honesty the guy she is kissing owns the biggest Paige fansite on the web. Could be a reason she was willing to do it as well. I doubt she would kiss every fan that asked tbh.


The fansite only posted it again in response to the guy who originally posted it. I think a girl runs the Paige fansite. She didn't kiss the paige fansite owner.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The Reigns Train said:


> :shitstorm
> 
> *That's the difference between a married woman and a single young girl.*


I don't think that makes any discernible difference. Like, only a psycho would turn down hugs/kisses/whatever at a meet and greet purely because they have a significant other.

AJ's just not predisposed to that, and it's fair enough. I don't know if I would be either. Good for either of them though, whatever


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

CodyRhodesRules said:


> The fansite only posted it again in response to the guy who originally posted it. I think a girl runs the Paige fansite. She didn't kiss the paige fansite owner.


my bad


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

paige has just always seem more of a sexual person 

aj lee is actually very shy


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> However Rihanna is the GOAT when it comes to Meet and Greets.















*SIDE NOTE: Paige is awesome.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Well you know I think it's fair enough and best not to judge, you don't know how AJ has felt during previous experiences, for all we know she may have some sort of anxiety (believe it or not this is a popular thing for performers) ... there could be many reasons we shouldn't judge AJ for in regards to things here.

Where as I do agree that it's much better and how it should be in regards to these meet and greets for as much interaction as possible, there are people (in the minority) that may just take things too far sometimes ... and like I say, we don't know how AJ feels in regards to these meet and greet situations, she might not really be that comfortable doing them and I think this should be respected, cause she's still doing them at the end of the day.

Also, looking at that photo of AJ too, she looks a little older there than usual ... which isn't a bad thing either, she looks great


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Ichabod Crane said:


> *SIDE NOTE: Paige is awesome.*


Everything here is alright, but I hope you don't think that....sluts are awesome. I'm just saying.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Everything here is alright, but I hope you don't think that....sluts are awesome. I'm just saying.


Paige isn't a slut She seems down to earth and fun.

Having a little lighthearted fun.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Everything here is alright, but I hope you don't think that....sluts are awesome. I'm just saying.


So what you think a kiss on the cheek makes you a slut? Do you live under Islamic Law?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a kiss on the god damned cheek.

Jesus Christ you virgins.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Ichabod Crane said:


> Paige isn't a slut She seems down to earth and fun.
> 
> Having a little lighthearted fun.





shackles said:


> So what you think a kiss on the cheek makes you a slut? Do you live under Islamic Law?


Hahah, I said everything here is alright. I just hope the guy doesn't support 'adultery', at least the my view on it. (not Islamic Law hahah )


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Good for her. Have some fun and make somebody's year. It's been a while since I've kissed a female Wrestler. A girl on the indys I was friends with. I feel bad for the Divas because they got perverts gawking at them, but ya give a fan a kiss once in a while.

*Adds "Kiss Paige" to bucket List*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh damn, I'll never gonna be in one of those M&G, they rarely do it overseas (at least in Latin America). For what I read from other Paige fans say that she is awesome in person, very polite, friendly and funny. I think she knows how wrestling works and how important the fans are since his family runs a promotion back in England and I'm glad to see she hasn't change and I hope she won't.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Lil Mark said:


> *Adds "Kiss Paige" to bucket List*


Haha, that's a good addition to add I think, like one of those things to do in life achievements


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

omg so scandalous kiss on da cheek very unngg g-g-girls.... paige giv my my 1st boner so embaraseng

For real though, why even bring up AJ?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

He's not bad looking and he doesn't seem creepy so I can see why. Some of the creepy neckbear fans would get nothing  lots of creepy wrestling fans. Esp those body obsessed ones. AJ prolly had a terrible experience and not sure why anyone brought her up.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The guy in the pic is handsome. Any pics of her being friendly and kissing fat neckbeards with acne on the cheek?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> He's not bad looking and he doesn't seem creepy so I can see why. Some of the creepy neckbear fans would get nothing  lots of creepy wrestling fans. Esp those body obsessed ones. AJ prolly had a terrible experience and not sure why anyone brought her up.


"Creepy" look doesn't have to mean "creepy" behavior.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> The guy in the pic is handsome. Any pics of her being friendly and kissing fat neckbeards with acne on the cheek?


If the "neckbeards" are friendly, THEN I'd say #respect for Paige.

Because #respect isn't credible enough unless you put a fuckin #hashtag on it


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Difference between them is Paige is cool, confident and if anyone tries something she knows she could kick their ass. AJ is just a frightened little girl.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Someone married to CM Punk is a bitch, who'd have thought it?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I have mixed emotions about that pic. I am super happy for the kid.
But also rivers of jealousy/envy are coursing through my veins.

That and envy for people that live in cool cites like la/chicago/new york who
have access to cool shite like that. Not here in boring fort wayne!!!!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Considering Paige is a known slut, that picture is not surprising.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

RugbyRat said:


> Someone married to CM Punk is a bitch, who'd have thought it?


Wow! I hope you're kidding/biased.

She's married, of course she doesn't want to, and shouldn't, touch other guys in public a lot. She can hug them for a photo, this situation doesn't have to be awkward, but overall, I respect AJ for this. It's not like she's dating him, they're fucking married!



The Regent Alien. said:


> I have mixed emotions about that pic. I am super happy for the kid.
> But also rivers of jealousy/envy are coursing through my veins.
> 
> That and envy for people that live in cool cites like la/chicago/new york who
> have access to cool shite like that. Not here in boring fort wayne!!!!


Try living in the middle of fucking nowhere like I do, outside entertaining America.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sure everyone here will handle this in a mature fashion, right? Right?

Nah, slut shaming!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

vacuous said:


> Considering Paige is a known slut, that picture is not surprising.


Of course, but isn't she a lesbian slut?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

vacuous said:


> Considering Paige is a known slut, that picture is not surprising.


I have never even heard paige linked to someone so not sure what your getting at.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

So what Paige kissed a fan on the cheek the way some of you are acting you'd think she sucked his dick fpalm 

I've met many girls that act like Paige did I work as a chef and many of the girls act the exact same way, maybe its a British thing but some of the girls I work with hug kiss on the cheek all the time, one of the girls at work gives me one everyday we work together a friendly kiss on the cheek means absolutely nothing it's just a friendly greeting, some of you lot seriously need to grow up.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige isnt a slut. You never hear stories about her sleeping around.
Why..Because she does not do that kind of shit.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> So what Paige kissed a fan on the cheek the way some of you are acting you'd think she sucked his dick fpalm
> 
> I've met many girls that act like Paige did I work as a chef and many of the girls act the exact same way, maybe its a British thing but some of the girls I work with hug kiss on the cheek all the time, one of the girls at work gives me one everyday we work together a friendly kiss on the cheek means absolutely nothing it's just a friendly greeting, some of you lot seriously need to grow up.


I never understood how being against adultery is being immature? But whatever.

This whole thing is fine, but the reason people are jumping to conclusions here is because we know getting to the next base is a fairly easy thing to do.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Adyman said:


> Wow! I hope you're kidding/biased.


I'm not kidding, I like Punk on TV, but I'm glad I don't deal with him on a personal basis as he seems like a prick.



> She's married, of course she doesn't want to, and shouldn't, touch other guys in public a lot. She can hug them for a photo, this situation doesn't have to be awkward, but overall, I respect AJ for this. It's not like she's dating him, they're fucking married!


Why do you respect her? It's a bitchy move, which reeks of someone with a HUGE ego and OTT sense of self-worth. If it were anyone other than AJ they'd be slated to fuck here.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is legitimately brutal. This whole thread sounds like a bunch of 8th grade boys on one side of a middle school dance talking about the girls on the other side. She kissed a fan on the fucking cheek. THE CHEEK. Hell, in other countries that's literally a common way to greet someone. But all the bright sixteen year old minds here can't keep their composure together. If she does sleep around, so what? Does that make her a worse person? Because she's a woman sleeping around? The maturity level is incredible. Literally incredible.



> Why do you respect her? It's a bitchy move, which reeks of someone with a HUGE ego and OTT sense of self-worth. If it were anyone other than AJ they'd be slated to fuck here.


What? Why? Because she doesn't want to be touched by a bunch of people she doesn't know that probably comment on her instagram pics/tweets about how much they want to fuck her? I don't blame her.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Brye said:


> This is legitimately brutal. This whole thread sounds like a bunch of 8th grade boys on one side of a middle school dance talking about the girls on the other side. She kissed a fan on the fucking cheek. THE CHEEK. Hell, in other countries that's literally a common way to greet someone. But all the bright sixteen year old minds here can't keep their composure together. If she does sleep around, so what? Does that make her a worse person? Because she's a woman sleeping around? The maturity level is incredible. Literally incredible.


Really well said.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Of course she's a slut... she tweets all those revealing pics and word is that she banged everyone from NXT twice over. She drinks too much, smokes too much pot, and has sex too much to be a lady. AJ is a lady. Paige is a chavvy slag.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

RugbyRat said:


> Why do you respect her? It's a bitchy move, which reeks of someone with a HUGE ego and OTT sense of self-worth. If it were anyone other than AJ they'd be slated to fuck here.


Perhaps we'd agree that she shouldn't have done the photo op's at all. I think you're referring to just the awkwardness of the pictures. Well, I hope so.



Brye said:


> If she does sleep around, so what? Does that make her a worse person? Because she's a woman sleeping around?


*Yes.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Adyman said:


> I never understood how being against adultery is being immature? But whatever.


Adultery? what the actual fuck? :smokey2

A friendly Kiss on the cheek is a whole different ball park to adultery, all I can say to you is don't go to France because if you do you'll be seeing adultery on every street you walk down if you think a kiss on the cheek means that :draper2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

vacuous said:


> Of course she's a slut... she tweets all those revealing pics and word is that she banged everyone from NXT twice over. She drinks too much, smokes too much pot, and has sex too much to be a lady. AJ is a lady. Paige is a chavvy slag.


lol, I don't know if this is a comedy gimmick or something here.

But let's just say for argument sake she did, refer back to Brye's post above please.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Adultery? what the actual fuck? :smokey2
> 
> A friendly Kiss on the cheek is a whole different ball park to adultery, all I can say to you is don't go to France because if you do you'll be seeing adultery on every street you walk down if you think a kiss on the cheek means that :draper2


I'm not saying THIS is adultery. fpalm

But I know how quickly things escalate in this day and age. I'm just saying.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Adyman said:


> *Yes.*



Is that a thing now? If you're religious and believe in abstinence until marriage, I'll let it go right now because I understand people's beliefs. But it's the year 2014 and people are going to have sex. And I don't understand why it's such a bad thing in the public eye.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Brye said:


> Is that a thing now? If you're religious and believe in abstinence until marriage, I'll let it go right now because I understand people's beliefs. But it's the year 2014 and people are going to have sex. And I don't understand why it's such a bad thing in the public eye.


Because purity is perfection. AJ did the right thing and waited until she was married to have sex. Paige is practically grinding on that boy's hip.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Brye said:


> Is that a thing now? If you're religious and believe in abstinence until marriage, I'll let it go right now because I understand people's beliefs. But it's the year 2014 and people are going to have sex. And I don't understand why it's such a bad thing in the public eye.


It's funny because I'm Atheist and I pretty much oppose everything Christians stand for.

Except remarriage and adultery. If marriage is such a big deal in today's society (well, it is, you can't deny that lol) then I guess people would care enough not to say NO after they've said YES. I'll certainly think about choosing the right one before going to to something big as marriage. I've always said that remarriage is probably the only common circumstance where I lose respect for people. And don't get me started on sex. Don't.



vacuous said:


> Because purity is perfection. AJ did the right thing and waited until she was married to have sex. Paige is practically grinding on that boy's hip.


:clap :clap :clap

No, no, no sir, fucking

:bow :bow :bow

I just hope AJ hasn't done it before marriage, as her character would maybe suggest otherwise.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Brye said:


> What? Why? Because she doesn't want to be touched by a bunch of people she doesn't know that probably comment on her instagram pics/tweets about how much they want to fuck her? I don't blame her.


To make a rule like that to people who may have paid to see her, she must have her head up her arse. Are people really going to argue that it isn't a bitch move. It's like in school with those girls who say "Ewww!" at the concept of conversing with a guy who isn't in their usual circle if friends.

I know it's AJ, so I'm committing WF heresy by talking negatively about her. But "No touching!" who does she think she is, the fucking queen? She's just some woman who only got over because she was positions with leading males on the brand and would be nothing in any other time period.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

vacuous said:


> Of course she's a slut... she tweets all those revealing pics and word is that she banged everyone from NXT twice over. She drinks too much, smokes too much pot, and has sex too much to be a lady. AJ is a lady. Paige is a chavvy slag.


Never heard any of that ever before. I've heard the complete opposite tho.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Adyman said:


> I'm not saying THIS is adultery. fpalm
> 
> But I know how quickly things escalate in this day and age. I'm just saying.


But you did, read my first post again I referenced a kiss on the cheek being harmless and peoples reaction here being childish about it, you replied stating "I never understood how being against adultery is being immature?" 

I also gave an example of how I see this kind of thing everyday at work and it's being going on for months and never escalated to anything else other then friendly greetings I seriously begin to doubt the mental maturity of today's society if something as harmless as this can escalate fpalm


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

RugbyRat said:


> It's like in school with those girls who say "Ewww!" at the concept of conversing with a guy who isn't in their usual circle if friends.


You know what, I agree, but don't do the opposite of that either. There is an upper limit, and a lower limit if you're gonna do that.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm a huge Aj & Paige mark but I have absolutely no desire to meet either of them, let alone hug or touch them. If I wanted to hold a girl like Paige I'd go to my local Rock/Metal bar, dozens of Paige lookalikes at these places


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

This is why I'd never grab Paige's ass at an autograph signing. It's only fun when they don't want it. AJ Lee, I'm coming for you bitch!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RugbyRat said:


> To make a rule like that to people who may have paid to see her, she must have her head up her arse. Are people really going to argue that it isn't a bitch move. It's like in school with those girls who say "Ewww!" at the concept of conversing with a guy who isn't in their usual circle if friends.
> 
> I know it's AJ, so I'm committing WF heresy by talking negatively about her. But "No touching!" who does she think she is, the fucking queen? She's just some woman who only got over because she was positions with leading males on the brand and would be nothing in any other time period.


Acting like you're above everyone else because you're talking negatively about AJ is the wrong way to go about this. There's no need for that comment. Just speak your mind. By drawing the attention to that and saying that it's 'heresy' just hurts your argument because it seems bitter. 

And it's not like that at all. She still takes the picture with them. It's not like she's ignoring them, she just doesn't want to be touched. I'm not even some big AJ fan but I wouldn't blame any of the divas for doing that.

And fair enough, Adyman. I don't think you should judge people like that but I'm not going to stop you.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> I'm a huge Aj & Paige mark but I have absolutely no desire to meet either of them, let alone hug or touch them. If I wanted to hold a girl like Paige I'd go to my local Rock/Metal bar, dozens of Paige lookalikes at these places


I'm there!!!! ha ... actually in all seriousness, it's kinda mad how I like Paige ya know, as she's total opposite of what I would usually go for ... like completely ... but hey, uniqueness I guess


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if her lips felt cold.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RugbyRat said:


> To make a rule like that to people who may have paid to see her, she must have her head up her arse. Are people really going to argue that it isn't a bitch move. It's like in school with those girls who say "Ewww!" at the concept of conversing with a guy who isn't in their usual circle if friends.
> 
> I know it's AJ, so I'm committing WF heresy by talking negatively about her. But "No touching!" who does she think she is, the fucking queen? She's just some woman who only got over because she was positions with leading males on the brand and would be nothing in any other time period.


Because Lord knows that women aren't allowed to have the right to personal space, amirite? Glad we're on the same wavelength.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

RugbyRat said:


> I'm not kidding, I like Punk on TV, but I'm glad I don't deal with him on a personal basis as he seems like a prick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respect her? It's a bitchy move, which reeks of someone with a HUGE ego and OTT sense of self-worth. If it were anyone other than AJ they'd be slated to fuck here.


AJ used to let fans hug her in pics, but she had a creepy encounter where she was groped a few months ago.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Adyman said:


> I just hope AJ hasn't done it before marriage, as her character would maybe suggest otherwise.


She was playing a part forced upon her by that senile, let's make fun of JR and make fart jokes, Vincent K. McMahon. I'm just glad she did not give into temptation.



islesfan13 said:


> Never heard any of that ever before. I've heard the complete opposite tho.


Excuse me while I disregard this poor attempt at white-knighting from an obviously biased member. Paige will not see you defending her tarnished honor. She will not sleep with you.

Unless you give her $40 for a "photo".


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

RugbyRat said:


> To make a rule like that to people who may have paid to see her, she must have her head up her arse. Are people really going to argue that it isn't a bitch move. It's like in school with those girls who say "Ewww!" at the concept of conversing with a guy who isn't in their usual circle if friends.
> 
> I know it's AJ, so I'm committing WF heresy by talking negatively about her. But "No touching!" who does she think she is, the fucking queen? She's just some woman who only got over because she was positions with leading males on the brand and would be nothing in any other time period.


you are delusional what if a fan grabbed her ass in a photo op maybe thats why she has this rule because fans cant keep their horny little hands to themselves


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KINGPIN said:


> Because Lord knows that women aren't allowed to have the right to personal space, amirite? Glad we're on the same wavelength.


And this was probably after she got 40 twitter notifications saying "I want to fuck you" and shit like that. I know obviously not everyone is like that but you have to look out for the ones that are.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> But you did, read my first post again I referenced a kiss on the cheek being harmless and peoples reaction here being childish about it, you replied stating "I never understood how being against adultery is being immature?"


How is that childlish? Just because it's a heated response? Of course it is! As I've said, people know how quickly can things escalate today.



> I also gave an example of how I see this kind of thing everyday at work and it's being going on for months and never escalated to anything else other then friendly greetings I seriously begin to doubt the mental maturity of today's society if something as harmless as this can escalate fpalm


Just because it happened to you, it doesn't mean it didn't happen to millions of others. After all, that's how it starts a lot of times. :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So we have AJ is a frigid bitch and Paige is a shameless slut..... talk about extremes, christ. Sometimes people here worry me...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> So we have AJ is a frigid bitch and Paige is a shameless slut..... talk about extremes, christ. Sometimes people here worry me...


Should know by now it's all in extremes. Either being underpushed or overpushed, best PPV ever or worst PPV of all time, great match or terrible match. Everything black & white. :side:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Brye said:


> Should know by now it's all in extremes. Either being underpushed or overpushed, best PPV ever or worst PPV of all time, great match or terrible match. Everything black & white. :side:


At least with matches the emotional high/low can explain it... this is just a "what in the fuck?!".


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Can I just kindly quote this please what I wrote earlier that *NO ONE* is taking notice of.

I'm *NOT* saying I'm right with this, but I do feel that this should be taken into consideration.



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Well you know I think it's fair enough and best not to judge, you don't know how AJ has felt during previous experiences, for all we know she may have some sort of anxiety (believe it or not this is a popular thing for performers) ... there could be many reasons we shouldn't judge AJ for in regards to things here.
> 
> Where as I do agree that it's much better and how it should be in regards to these meet and greets for as much interaction as possible, there are people (in the minority) that may just take things too far sometimes ... and like I say, we don't know how AJ feels in regards to these meet and greet situations, she might not really be that comfortable doing them and I think this should be respected, cause she's still doing them at the end of the day.
> 
> Also, looking at that photo of AJ too, she looks a little older there than usual ... which isn't a bad thing either, she looks great


People are assuming here and jumping to conclusions in regards to this whole AJ thing, I mean, do we even know how true it is or if it's over exaggerated or whatever? ... no one is even thinking about any of this here ... and I think it should be taken into consideration ... because as I say, there could be *MANY* factors in regards to AJ with this ... it's really not an easy thing to judge and I don't think it should be either ... well judging people in general isn't really right.

But hey, opinions that people have doesn't make them right ... so I guess it's a case of that really ... however just a thought.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> So we have AJ is a frigid bitch and Paige is a shameless slut..... talk about extremes, christ. Sometimes people here worry me...


Yep. They could learn something from The Bella's


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RugbyRat said:


> To make a rule like that to people who may have paid to see her, she must have her head up her arse. Are people really going to argue that it isn't a bitch move. It's like in school with those girls who say "Ewww!" at the concept of conversing with a guy who isn't in their usual circle if friends.
> 
> I know it's AJ, so I'm committing WF heresy by talking negatively about her. But "No touching!" who does she think she is, the fucking queen? She's just some woman who only got over because she was positions with leading males on the brand and would be nothing in any other time period.


No she doesn't think she's the queen, she's someone who was groped by a fan and was clearly affected by it. It's a harsh rule but it isn't empty.


I swear, I need to get the fuck out of this thread. You Paige/Aj defenders/haters are you weirdest fucks around. This is why I'm a Stephanie McMahon guy. :steph


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Adyman said:


> Just because it happened to you, it doesn't mean it didn't happen to millions of others. After all, that's how it starts a lot of times. :draper2


Like I said don't go to France a million people who kiss each other on the cheek (up to 3 times per greeting depending on the area) are gonna humping like bunnies when things finally escalate :side:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

vacuous said:


> She was playing a part forced upon her by that senile, let's make fun of JR and make fart jokes, Vincent K. McMahon. I'm just glad she did not give into temptation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If paige was huge slut I wouldn't care anyways but there has never been any rumors on the webever to say she is one. Therew more rumors of AJ and i dont think shee a slut either


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

p862011 said:


> you are delusional what if a fan grabbed her ass in a photo op maybe thats why she has this rule because fans cant keep their horny little hands to themselves


Delusional? For disagreeing with a wrestler? Get a grip!

If a fan was dead set on grabbing AJ's arse or tits, I don't some rule would stop them.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Paige really comes off as a cool chick. I hope she doesn't get burned out like AJ and turns into a bitch.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> No she doesn't think she's the queen, she's someone who was groped by a fan and was clearly affected by it. It's a harsh rule but it isn't empty.
> 
> 
> I swear, I need to get the fuck out of this thread. You Paige/Aj defenders/haters are you weirdest fucks around. This is why I'm a Stephanie McMahon guy. :steph


Come on dude, don't put us all in the same category lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> At least with matches the emotional high/low can explain it... this is just a "what in the fuck?!".


Yeah it's quite interesting. Almost want to do some sort of case study on this for my psych major.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Like I said don't go to France a million people who kiss each other on the cheek (up to 3 times per greeting depending on the area) are gonna humping like bunnies when things finally escalate :side:


Well it really comes down to the ones' perception of it, but as much as I don't like frigid and conservative extremists, I don't like shameless uncaring extremists either. When it comes to your place, it's your call. Go hump a stranger, but don't call me if you regret it.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> If paige was huge slut I wouldn't care anyways but there has never been any rumors on the webever to say she is one. Therew more rumors of AJ and i dont think shee a slut either


No one is talking because Paige usually sleeps with married men. She's a serial adulteror. The only rumors about Aj were made out of jealousy. AJ is a perfect and godly woman.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Anyway ... what do you guys think to this ... (change of subject, yeah I know)






Just wanna try distract from the arguments lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol this fucking thread. I have no problems with this or with AJ's "no touching" policy. It's their choice.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

I hear Rosa Mendes gives a handy to completion for VIPs


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Anyway ... what do you guys think to this ... (change of subject, yeah I know)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you share a song that's not from my favorite album of theirs!

Grrr :cuss:


----------



## Frenetic (Aug 18, 2014)

RugbyRat said:


> I'm not kidding, I like Punk on TV, but I'm glad I don't deal with him on a personal basis as he seems like a prick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respect her? It's a bitchy move, which reeks of someone with a HUGE ego and OTT sense of self-worth. If it were anyone other than AJ they'd be slated to fuck here.


Your posts in this thread have sadly been embarrassing. What are you rambling on about? AJ had an awful experience with a fan who inappropriately touched her and has since, not allowed fans to touch her. It has nothing to do with CM Punk, and if anything - shows your ignorance on the situation. Actually, even if she didn't have said experience, she has the right not to be touched by fans.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Adyman said:


> How dare you share a song that's not from my favorite album of theirs!
> 
> Grrr :cuss:


Haha, sorry dude, but it is wrestling related ... kinda ... well it's from a Hugh Jackman film ... and he's been on Raw ... so ..... 

Meh meh meh meh meh meh meh meh meh meh MIKE D!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

vacuous said:


> No one is talking because Paige usually sleeps with married men. She's a serial adulteror. The only rumors about Aj were made out of jealousy. AJ is a perfect and godly woman.


Lucky guys i wonder why they told you this info.:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Because Lord knows that women aren't allowed to have the right to personal space, amirite? Glad we're on the same wavelength.


It's a fucking photo, there's nothing wrong with it (except AJ's ego of course.)



ShadowKiller said:


> I swear, I need to get the fuck out of this thread. You Paige/Aj defenders/haters are you weirdest fucks around. This is why I'm a Stephanie McMahon guy. :steph


Yes, I'm the worst for disagreeing with a wrestler, yet it's fine for you to proclaim yourself a Steph guy because you want to nail her.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> To make a rule like that to people who may have paid to see her, she must have her head up her arse.


So you'd be ok with a STRANGER no less having a grope of your body? AJ Lee shouldn't HAVE to enforce a no touching rule if people kept their fucking hands to themselves. People pay to see her not grope her ass or chest

fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

alchecho said:


> AJ Lee has the body of a 10 year old kid anyways, who would want to touch that? and that's nic from paige , respect for her



Yeah. All the fun of being with a 10 year old, but with the law on your side. :abed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

..... double post


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Frenetic said:


> Your posts in this thread have sadly been embarrassing.


Awwwww, breaking my heart. Have you specifically made an account to attack me?



> What are you rambling on about? AJ had an awful experience with a fan who inappropriately touched her and has since, not allowed fans to touch her. It has nothing to do with CM Punk, and if anything - shows your ignorance on the situation. Actually, even if she didn't have said experience, she has the right not to be touched by fans.


I just said I'm not surprised she slightly bitchy given her connection to Punk, everyone else brought up her marriage. The thought of touching someone who might have paid to see you... Disgusting, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

RugbyRat said:


> Awwwww, breaking my heart. Have you specifically made an account to attack me?
> 
> 
> 
> I just said I'm not surprised she slightly bitchy given her connection to Punk, everyone else brought up her marriage. The thought of you kin someone who might have paid to see you... Disgusting, I couldn't agree more.


Next thing they're playing










:lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Paige >>> 12 year old April


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Poor lil AJ, she's probably been gangbanged before.


----------



## Frenetic (Aug 18, 2014)

RugbyRat said:


> Awwwww, breaking my heart. Have you specifically made an account to attack me?


No I didn't attack you because I'm not sad and don't resort to personal insults - I attacked your posts. There's a big, big difference. Don't flatter yourself.




RugbyRat said:


> I just said I'm not surprised she slightly bitchy given her connection to Punk, everyone else brought up her marriage. The thought of you kin someone who might have paid to see you... Disgusting, I couldn't agree more.


And I said that it has nothing do with CM Punk which you seem to have missed. It's also not bitchy, what a ridiculous thing to suggest. AJ feels uncomfortable after an unpleasant experience with a fan, and consequently she doesn't want fans to touch her when they meet her. The psychological impact it has had on her is obviously clear for everyone to see since, well, she obviously came up with this policy. You said it yourself, the fans have paid to see AJ and the touching part isn't included. Your posts in this thread don't even take into consideration facts, and are reactionary to the point you're making poor assumptions.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Paige >>> 12 year old April


Only if you're talking wrestling skills really.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

AJ, married 27 year old woman who's been groped by a male fan in the past and knows there are fans who go too far.

Paige, recently turned 22 year old girl who's single and new this luxury life and these wwe fan greets.



Stone Cold Steve Urkel said:


> There's only a matter of time before one creep gets too handsy and then the no touching rule gets tagged on to all of the divas.


:agree:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RugbyRat said:


> Yes, I'm the worst for disagreeing with a wrestler, yet it's fine for you to proclaim yourself a Steph guy because you want to nail her.


Nailing her? NAILING HER? I proclaim myself as a Steph guy and your initial reaction is I want to bang her? :maury

Yeah, because it's not like she's a dominant and strong woman, enjoyable to watch, entertaining on the mic and one of the greatest heels in the business right now. My god you're a moron. :ti


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Like I said don't go to France a million people who kiss each other on the cheek (up to 3 times per greeting depending on the area) are gonna humping like bunnies when things finally escalate :side:


Haha, this guy is right, the kiss on the cheek in France is the most formal thing ever. We're weirdos though.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Café de René said:


> Haha, this guy is right, the kiss on the cheek in France is the most formal thing ever. We're weirdos though.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Café de René said:


> Haha, this guy is right, the kiss on the cheek in France is the most formal thing ever. We're weirdos though.


Imagine the reaction Borat would get here lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Is paige a straight edge like punk?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Is paige a straight edge like punk?


Well, for one thing, I hope she's straight :lol


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Is paige a straight edge like punk?


She's a chav. No chance.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> She' a chavy Brit. No chance.


I'm not sure if that's a dig at Brit's there? ... is that how all Brits are seen (as chavs) ... or ... do you just mean the chav circle ?? lol

We're not all like this you know lol


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

no way AJ was a virgin until marriage wearing booty shorts like that on TV. ol girl probably got a nice pounding from johnny ace to get that job she has now.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm not sure if that's a dig at Brit's there? ... is that how all Brits are seen (as chavs) ... or ... do you just mean the chav circle ?? lol
> 
> We're not all like this you know lol


Nah, l'm from London man.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> Nailing her? NAILING HER? I proclaim myself as a Steph guy and your initial reaction is I want to bang her?


I think that'd be most people's initial reaction, especially in a thread like this. 



> Yeah, because it's not like she's a dominant and strong woman


???


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Even *I* feel done with this conversation.

Here's a musical recommendation just to turn away the attention from anyone that wants to reply to my earlier posts and keep me up all night:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> Nah, l'm from London man.


Ha, I'm only messing anyway ... love London though, spent quite a lot of time down there I have 



Adyman said:


> Even *I* feel done with this conversation.
> 
> Here's a musical recommendation just to turn away the attention from anyone that wants to reply to my earlier posts and keep me up all night:


These dudes mention the school I went to in their song 'I predict a riot' 

Here's a cool Beastie's song


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Imagine the reaction Borat would get here lol


Well, the kiss on the cheek are usually between men/girls or girls/girls, except if the person you greet is your boss, an elderly woman or someone you greet in the working place in front of your boss. Outside of these situations, you HAVE to give a kiss on the cheek and if you don't it's considered rude !

Kiss on a cheek from dudes to dudes do exist though, when guys are "bros". But it's quite uncommon.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Ha, I'm only messing anyway ... love London though, spent quite a lot of time down there I have
> These dudes mention the school I went to in their song 'I predict a riot'


You went to Leeds Grammar?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Café de René said:


> Well, the kiss on the cheek are usually between men/girls or girls/girls, except if the person you greet is your boss, an elderly woman or someone you greet in the working place in front of your boss. Outside of these situations, you HAVE to give a kiss on the cheek and if you don't it's considered rude !
> 
> Kiss on a cheek from dudes to dudes do exist though, when guys are "bros". But it's quite uncommon.


I know, different cultures that's all ... it's just a greeting that's all


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

RugbyRat said:


> You went to Leeds Grammar?


John Smeaton


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

don't see the big de...



p862011 said:


> hey it could be worse look at avril lavigne lol



IM FUCKING DOOOOOOONNNNNNEEE :maury :sodone


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I know, different cultures that's all ... it's just a greeting that's all


Yeah, but it's funny and interesting how a simple greeting can be so different, even in places that are not that far away.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Really wish I could've been there. Wish I could 'experience' Paige 'in the flesh'. Wish I could have 'touched' and been kissed by Saraya-Jade.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Café de René said:


> Yeah, but it's funny and interesting how a simple greeting can be so different, even in places that are not that far away.


Yeah, it's not so much here (in the UK) ... usually a hand shake or a hug for the guys, but girls can be more greeting, though a kiss on the cheek as a greeting isn't really out of place here either ... it happens often.

In fact it happens in the US also, a guy I know from New Jersey greeted me this way also, it makes no difference to me ... it's a greeting ... simple as.

Don't really know why it's even considered meaning anything more lol

PS France is ace, they invented Asterix


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

A picture of Paige kissing a fan on the cheek gets 158 replies in a couple of hours. I hope Paige never sleeps with one of her fans. This place would shut down.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Would love to get a kiss from her. You don't really see this happen so the guy was lucky. This is something to remember about for sure.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Why the fuck would anyone want to touch that skeleton AJ.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Different people do things differently. Paige is pretty fresh on the main roster and she's probably really enjoying the star status that she gets in some places. I would also imagine that she's a lot less jaded than AJ. 

Maybe she stays like this forever? I don't think anyone is obligated to interact with fans in a certain way as far as touching goes. If you don't want people to touch you I think that's fine. I think being nice is probably the most important thing.



MTVDTH said:


> Really wish I could've been there. Wish I could 'experience' Paige 'in the flesh'. Wish I could have 'touched' and been kissed by Saraya-Jade.


Creepy post alert.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

After reading the majority of the posts in this thread, I came to the conclusion that some of you guys are clinically insane.

Paige merely kissed a fan on the cheek, and some of you guys are calling her a; chav, a slut, and a slag. 

Then I read posts by a user who claims that Paige sleeps with married men, who refuse to speak out (yet internet man seems to know this how exactly?).

Words can't comprehend the levels of absurdity in this thread.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Brye said:


> And this was probably after she got 40 twitter notifications saying "I want to fuck you" and shit like that. I know obviously not everyone is like that but you have to look out for the ones that are.


Don't you think that every single diva gets that, though?

Also, how many celebrities have had stalkers (a truly frightening experience, just as traumatic if not more than groping), yet still at least put their arms around fans during meet and greets? Rihanna's an example. Pretty much every major celebrity has had stalkers, yet they don't make this rule. 

Maybe AJ is really anxiety-ridden or something, so I do believe that it's her prerogative. I can just see how other people have a "get over yourself" reaction, especially if it's in a controlled environment where there's security there, like a meet and greet. It does seem a little dramatic, and like she needs to be in a rare air of special celebrity treatment.


As an aside: I don't know why on Earth you people keep feeding and engaging with the obvious trolls here. This thread would be about six pages long without that.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, it's not so much here (in the UK) ... usually a hand shake or a hug for the guys, but girls can be more greeting, though a kiss on the cheek as a greeting isn't really out of place here either ... it happens often.
> 
> In fact it happens in the US also, a guy I know from New Jersey greeted me this way also, it makes no difference to me ... it's a greeting ... simple as.
> 
> ...


Well I gotta say, English speaking people are a bit tricky, because I also had some very contrasting experiences. Like this friendly Irish girl I talked to an entire evening that gave me a cold handshake when she left, and on the other hand I met American gals that went directly for the hug, just like Paige seems to go for the kiss on the cheek casually.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Café de René said:


> Well I gotta say, English speaking people are a bit tricky, because I also had some very contrasting experiences. Like this friendly Irish girl I talked to an entire evening that gave me a cold handshake when she left, and on the other hand I met American gals that went directly for the hug, just like Paige seems to go for the kiss on the cheek casually.


Yeah, you know what it is ... I think it's people in general, regardless of where they're from, some will greet you with the warmest way possible, others not so much ... this could happen in any way, it could have gone other way there, just happens that the American girls were the better one's in this case, it's not where they're from, it's who they are really I think


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

If someone grabs her ass or something, then she'll change it like AJ.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

RugbyRat said:


> Delusional? For disagreeing with a wrestler? Get a grip!
> 
> If a fan was dead set on grabbing AJ's arse or tits, I don't some rule would stop them.


Exactly. The dumb arguments in this thread are silly.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Robbyfude said:


> If someone grabs her ass or something, then she'll change it like AJ.


Exactly.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

skarvika said:


> I wonder just how far someone could push it...


And this is pretty much why AJ has the policy she has.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> Exactly. The dumb arguments in this thread are silly.


fpalm

Even if the rule can't stop them, at least it could punish them, or let them know that it's strictly forbidden. You think you would step on grass that says "don't step on the grass"? Of course not, learning the rules and manners of the place is always welcome, even to me. But if you're a real creep that just wants to grope and harass women, then you can be punished for that, as I've said. I don't know if those policies have a proper punishment, but you can bet touching AJ/Paige's ass is not worth it with those rules.

:draper2


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, you know what it is ... I think it's people in general, regardless of where they're from, some will greet you with the warmest way possible, others not so much ... this could happen in any way, it could have gone other way there, just happens that the American girls were the better one's in this case, it's not where they're from, it's who they are really I think


You're right, to each his own, but I always wondered if there was more to it. Like something truly cultural that had the people reacting different to me because I inadvertly made a good or bad impression. I'm probably overanalyzing it.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Paige just seems like an unbelievably cool person in real life when it comes to this.

Hell, look at how she handled the whole Jerry Lawler thing. Rather than be freaked out about him and avoid him, she took advantage of the situation and had fun with it. 

I won't be surprised if a fan has both hands full on her ass in a photo shoot and all she does is look at the camera and smile about it.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> Paige just seems like an unbelievably cool person in real life when it comes to this.
> 
> Hell, look at how she handled the whole Jerry Lawler thing. Rather than be freaked out about him and avoid him, she took advantage of the situation and had fun with it.
> 
> I won't be surprised if a fan has both hands full on her ass in a photo shoot and all she does is look at the camera and smile about it.


...let me know how that goes tough guy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Its more out of respect and curtesy to not grope them i mean just think to yourself "Would i want hands on my ass" and if you personally dont wanna get felt up then the wrestlers wouldnt either. the rule of thumb should be if YOU wouldnt like it odds are neither will they. And so what if AJ doesn't want fans touching her its her body she has every right to decide who gets to touch it, it has fuck all to do with anything except having a bad experience. I can't blame her for trying to protect herself and if fans don't like that then tough shit. You pay to get a photo or an autograph not a blank cheque to molest them

fpalm


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the majority of the IWC is jealous of that guy by now.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The grin on that kid is fucking legendary. Don't blame him, Paige is gorgeous.

She seems like a real cool chick, too.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Café de René said:


> You're right, to each his own, but I always wondered if there was more to it. Like something truly cultural that had the people reacting different to me because I inadvertly made a good or bad impression. I'm probably overanalyzing it.


Nah dude, if I met you I would greet you the best way possible and that's for real ... one thing that's really important to me is that people feel comfortable around me etc... I mean, at the end of the day, I like to feel the same too, but it's not even about me ... I just love people to feel at their best in general around me ... that's just how I am.

That's why I hate it when you get those people who take the piss out of people in front of others to make themselves look bigger .. it's not even a bad thing in a way, cause it's down to their own self esteem but I just don't like it ... if that makes sense


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

but hey if your a female fan Paige she might take it a step further:mark:


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

The XL said:


> The grin on that kid is fucking legendary. Don't blame him, Paige is gorgeous.
> 
> She seems like a real cool chick, too.


He's probably not even 18. Paige is a pedophile.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

p862011 said:


> but hey if your a female fan Paige she might take it a step further:mark:


It's all fun and games until some panties fly off...then she'll go restricting contacts like AJ does :ex:


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

p862011 said:


> but hey if your a female fan Paige she might take it a step further:mark:


oh geez


----------



## jml85 (Aug 28, 2014)

Paige > AJ


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

jml85 said:


> Paige > AJ





Adyman said:


> Only if you're talking wrestling skills really.


.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Lil Mark said:


> I'm pretty sure the majority of the IWC is jealous of that guy by now.


I'm pretty sure you're wrong. It's not like he banged her.. even then it would be tough to get jealous.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:mark: I want to meet her now :bigphil


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Paige is probably a lot more comfortable with touching. Some people are just like that. Though, I'm willing to suspect that Paige probably make exceptions with certain fans. The guy that Paige is kissing on the cheek is a pretty good looking dude. I bet if a fan that looked like myself(fat with really bad neck beard) asked her to do that, she would respectfully decline, and I would completely understand. Lol.

As for AJ, being a very small woman she has probably had male fans get to over aggressive and take liberties with her, so she made it a policy not to let male fans close to her. It's not a big deal at all.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If lawler stared at aj lees ass. She would of blown a gasket.
And went to vince pouting and screaming. Jerry would of gotten fired.

And im sure even cm punk would of gotten a kick out of lawler doing that.
He would of been like. Hey you get to look but i get to touch. Lawler you dirty dog!!!

Aj lee to me comes off as very cold and impersonal.
While paige is warm and welcoming. Paige is like smelling bread baking.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> If lawler stared at aj lees ass. She would of blown a gasket.
> And went to vince pouting and screaming. Jerry would of gotten fired.
> 
> And im sure even cm punk would of gotten a kick out of lawler doing that.
> ...


Both are extreme opposites I wouldn't support in this case.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

D'ya know what the problem is .... both AJ and Paige just need to kick it root down and then everything would be fine.






Go on .... sing the lyrics too if you can keep up.



> I Kick It Root Down
> I Put My Root Down
> 
> It's Not A Put Down
> ...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Regent Alien. said:


> If lawler stared at aj lees ass. She would of blown a gasket.
> And went to vince pouting and screaming. Jerry would of gotten fired.
> 
> And im sure even cm punk would of gotten a kick out of lawler doing that.
> ...


dont know where you get this from aj lee comes off as very down to earth and sweet especially when you watch her Q&A from comic con


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I was at this event and I can confirm she was like this with many people. I've met many wrestlers over the years and I have to say that she's number two behind only Trish Stratus as the best. Trish is number one since I've met her four times and even after all these years she's always so genuinely kind and chatty to her fans, takes time with everyone and makes sure her signature looks nice. She likes to ask you questions and get your thoughts on certain topics. Paige on the other hand is by far the most touchy-feely I've ever met. Some sloppy ass signatures, but that's not a big deal since she's cool as fuck. 

If anyone has ever been to the WWE sanctioned signings they know how there's an 'assembly line' feel to it all as they try to pass everyone through quickly giving fans very little time to engage with the talent. Paige looked and talked to everyone and if you actually had something to say she would chat with you and you wouldn't be moved along by handlers. I'm sure she made some good cash that day but she seemed like she was having too much fun and I didn't perceive it as fake. Even her professional photo shoot with fans went longer than scheduled because she was joking and talking to everyone instead of letting them all simply pass through one by one. 

Who knows if she'll be this exuberant during WWE autograph signings in the future, but I don't see her enforcing some no-touch policy. I hope some idiots don't ruin it though because obviously when I say she's very touchy I don't mind you can grab her ass or anything. It means that she freely gives hugs and cheek kisses and isn't scared to be affectionate with fans of all ages. 

And I know tommo010 had a hard-on to see Paige use the Knight Rider move in WWE, so I asked her and she said that she didn't think so since 'so many people do it now', and says that she likes Goldust's version. :draper2 Maybe she's been told not to do it, or maybe she wants to surprise us all.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I was at this event and I can confirm she was like this with many people. I've met many wrestlers over the years and I have to say that she's number two behind only Trish Stratus as the best. Trish is number one since I've met her four times and even after all these years she's always so genuinely kind and chatty to her fans, takes time with everyone and makes sure her signature looks nice. She likes to ask you questions and get your thoughts on certain topics. Paige on the other hand is by far the most touchy-feely I've ever met. Some sloppy ass signatures, but that's not a big deal since she's cool as fuck.
> 
> If anyone has ever been to the WWE sanctioned signings they know how there's an 'assembly line' feel to it all as they try to pass everyone through quickly giving fans very little time to engage with the talent. Paige looked and talked to everyone and if you actually had something to say she would chat with you and you wouldn't be moved along by handlers. I'm sure she made some good cash that day but she seemed like she was having too much fun and I didn't perceive it as fake. Even her professional photo shoot with fans went longer than scheduled because she was joking and talking to everyone instead of letting them all simply pass through one by one.
> 
> ...


Any chance she will be at NY comic con?


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Now this shit is creepy.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Male privilege knows no bounds. 

That's nice of Paige and all... but none of these divas owe any of you fat slobs a kiss on the cheek or owe any of you the right to grope them for a photo op.

If AJ doesn't want to be touched, too bad. She's married, for one.

Most of you guys have shown in this thread that you're nothing but sexist pigs who will insult a girl's body (body of a 10 year old boy? Really?) if she doesn't let you touch it, for two.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

And also, Paige is just now a big deal. 

She's soaking the fact that people will pay to come see her and that she's finally a WWE Diva in.

In two years, she'll be over it and probably just like AJ.

Just wants to sign the autographs, and go home.


----------



## thedivaoftomorrow (Sep 6, 2014)

*but what ever the fan did to aj wasn't anything.

i heard much worse like randy orton had girls kissing and licking him*


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

losers


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

Queendom9617 said:


> Male privilege knows no bounds.
> 
> That's nice of Paige and all... but none of these divas owe any of you fat slobs a kiss on the cheek or owe any of you the right to grope them for a photo op.
> 
> ...


Oh, jesus, go hang out on tumblr if you want to bring the SJW crap onto a wrestling board.

It's not male privilege for trying to hug a chick you find attractive. He doesn't think he DESERVES it or that he's ENTITLED, he was just going for it. 

So fucking annoying.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Victoria was/is the same as Paige, Victoria will squeeze your ass and kiss you on the lips if she finds you attractive. Dudes and Chicks....


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

thedivaoftomorrow said:


> *but what ever the fan did to aj wasn't anything.
> 
> i heard much worse like randy orton had girls kissing and licking him*


rton2 like men would care if a woman touched them


----------



## thedivaoftomorrow (Sep 6, 2014)

i wonder why randy orton doesn't do what AJ does.

i mean having girls kiss and lick him. he prob doesn't cause they are hot and enjoys it lol


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Randy doesnt seem to be bothered


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

p862011 said:


> but hey if your a female fan Paige she might take it a step further:mark:


Yeah because if a girl poses with a friend in pics like that it means she's a full on lesbian who hates dick. 

Some people really need to get out more.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^It's called having fun while (likely) intoxicated. 

Yeah I think I'm going to have to attend Paige's next local auto signing...
A.J who?



Resist said:


> Randy doesnt seem to be bothered


OK, I love this GIF. Someone should take a still shot from it, enlarge it to poster size, and bring it to RAW to troll Randall with. :


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Paige is doing charity to those thirsty virgins, they'll never get that close to a bombshell like that. Paige should get a bonus


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

http://creepywrestlingfans.tumblr.com/

This link shows why some female wrestlers are uptight about being close with fans.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

youmakemeleery said:


> Oh, jesus, go hang out on tumblr if you want to bring the SJW crap onto a wrestling board.
> 
> It's not male privilege for trying to hug a chick you find attractive. He doesn't think he DESERVES it or that he's ENTITLED, he was just going for it.
> 
> So fucking annoying.


Just going for it? If a woman doesn't want to be kissed or groped, that doesn't make her a bitch or stuck up. That means she doesn't want to be kissed or groped.

Damn, some people are amazing, I swear.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Queendom9617 said:


> Just going for it? If a woman doesn't want to be kissed or groped, that doesn't make her a bitch or stuck up. That means she doesn't want to be kissed or groped.
> 
> Damn, some people are amazing, I swear.


You don't get it. 

AJ is not entitled to do shit for us neckbeards and we know that. If a fan on the street approaches her for a picture and she says "ok but no touching" then whatever. If she's at some convention charging for a photo OP then what's the point if she's going to make it look awkward as fuck? She buried all those peoples pics and not because she won't kiss them on the cheek. She's just sitting in a chair and they stand next to her. So she can just not offer that and just do autographs if it makes her uncomfortable. If you're taking a pic with someone then an arm over the shoulder or waist or just standing side by side is no big deal and expected. Not this Avril Lavigne shit.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Naked Mideon said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> AJ is not entitled to do shit for us neckbeards and we know that. If a fan on the street approaches her for a picture and she says "ok but no touching" then whatever. If she's at some convention charging for a photo OP then what's the point if she's going to make it look awkward as fuck? She buried all those peoples pics and not because she won't kiss them on the cheek. She's just sitting in a chair and they stand next to her. So she can just not offer that and just do autographs if it makes her uncomfortable. If you're taking a pic with someone then an arm over the shoulder or waist or just standing side by side is no big deal and expected. Not this Avril Lavigne shit.


Just because you paid for a photo op doesn't mean someone should be allowed to touch her. 

Don't pay to go see her if the only reason is because you want her to put her arm around your shoulder.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Team Paige all the way babay.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Naked Mideon said:


> Team Paige all the way babay.


And good for Paige. 

I'd prefer if the person I was paying to go see was more open and friendly like that too. 

I'm not knocking Paige for choosing to be touchy-feely with fans, but I'm also not knocking AJ for choosing not to be.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Naked Mideon said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> AJ is not entitled to do shit for us neckbeards and we know that. If a fan on the street approaches her for a picture and she says "ok but no touching" then whatever. If she's at some convention charging for a photo OP then what's the point if she's going to make it look awkward as fuck? She buried all those peoples pics and not because she won't kiss them on the cheek. She's just sitting in a chair and they stand next to her. So she can just not offer that and just do autographs if it makes her uncomfortable. If you're taking a pic with someone then an arm over the shoulder or waist or just standing side by side is no big deal and expected. Not this Avril Lavigne shit.


no one said they couldn't do a hover hand:


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

p862011 said:


> no one said they couldn't do a hover hand:


:booka :ti :maury

It looks like the Paige guy may have done the hover hand with the Bellas 










What's the ruling on that?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

alchecho said:


> AJ Lee has the body of a 10 year old kid anyways, who would want to touch that? and that's nic from paige , respect for her


Any straight man and every gay women ever. What's wrong with you?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Adyman said:


> Yeah it's that bullshit double standard.
> 
> If the guy is ugly = creep
> 
> ...


Lol you sound absolutely bitter and pathetic.

Attractive girls go for attractive men? WOW WHAT A SHOCKER.

If you were attractive you would not go for unattractive women, don't kid yourself.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Now this shit is creepy.


lol first glance I thought that was Kyle O'Reilly.

All I'll take out of this that it's up to the performer's to choose what kind of contact the fan can make. Also Paige seems like she'd be really cool.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Paige's elbow scab is so hot :banderas


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Lol you sound absolutely bitter and pathetic.
> 
> Attractive girls go for attractive men? WOW WHAT A SHOCKER.
> 
> If you were attractive you would not go for unattractive women, don't kid yourself.


Lots of hot chicks date and marry unattractive guys.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

lucky son of a bitch. i would chop of my cheek and store it in a bio-frame to save the paige's DNA permanently.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lol to people say that guy is attractive in the first pic. Dude is ugly.

Still cool he got a kiss from Paige though.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Naked Mideon said:


> :booka :ti :maury
> 
> It looks like the Paige guy may have done the hover hand with the Bellas
> 
> ...


Ugllly don't post the guy. Lol.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Judging by some of these responses I see why some of the chicks don't like male fans touching them.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> And I know tommo010 had a hard-on to see Paige use the Knight Rider move in WWE, so I asked her and she said that she didn't think so since 'so many people do it now', and says that she likes Goldust's version. :draper2 Maybe she's been told not to do it, or maybe she wants to surprise us all.


I wouldn't quite get a hard on but I certainly :mark: aige I appreciate your asking though :benson I kinda had a feeling she'd never use it due to Melina having it as a finisher I'm happy she's using Knight Light (Rampaige) as a finisher again though :banderas


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> I wouldn't quite get a hard on but I certainly :mark: aige I appreciate your asking though :benson I kinda had a feeling she'd never use it due to Melina having it as a finisher *I'm happy she's using Knight Light (Rampaige) as a finisher again though* :banderas


so am i now i liked the paige turner but that move had such a high percentage of having botches if the opponent doesn't sell it correctly it looks like shit like in paige's debut

Rampaige just looks awesome and more brutal and gets way more of a fan reaction


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*A kiss on the cheek? What's the big deal about that?

So many freaks here lol*


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Lol to people say that guy is attractive in the first pic. Dude is ugly.
> 
> Still cool he got a kiss from Paige though.


Wow, you're one insecure little bitch. Do you feel better after repeatedly calling someone ugly? I'm sure as hell you don't look better than him.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Please end this thread, it's becoming more cringeworthy with each post.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

That is some BEASTLY hover-handing in the bellas photo :cena2


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

evilshade said:


> This is why I'd never grab Paige's ass at an autograph signing. It's only fun when they don't want it. AJ Lee, I'm coming for you bitch!!!


I know where you're coming from. Resistive girls.:mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Now this shit is creepy.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gintoki said:


> I know where you're coming from. Resistive girls.:mark:


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mani-Man (Nov 19, 2003)

I can understand AJ on this.

When i take this site and the posters as an example.....i wouldnt touch any of you with a long stick.

The thing that keeps me from getting creeped out around here, is the fact that the guys who write the most disgutsting and dumb thins, are just loudmouths who only know how to touch a girl in their dreams.


----------



## tunafishing87 (Aug 9, 2014)

Really offputting how some people seem to feel like AJ (or any of the WWE performers) "owe" them because they watch her on TV or that she's stuck up for not wanting to be touched. Should she also blow fans upon request? Fuck right off.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

SOR said:


> Lots of hot chicks date and marry unattractive guys.


Yep Brie Bella


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*That's my Paige.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Resist said:


> Randy doesnt seem to be bothered


He was probably high as fuck so wouldnt know what was going on


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Naked Mideon said:


> :booka :ti :maury
> 
> It looks like the Paige guy may have done the hover hand with the Bellas
> 
> ...


I've met them and I can say they don't have anything like this, they were hugging people all the time and people going round for photo's with them and them putting their arms round people etc.. they were really nice to be honest.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

aspieforum.com



Naked Mideon said:


> :booka :ti :maury
> 
> It looks like the Paige guy may have done the hover hand with the Bellas
> 
> ...


:lmao jfc someone tell this guy to loosen up, looking like a motherfucking mannequin.

Also, Brie slaying as usual :tucky


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

autechrex said:


> Lol you sound absolutely bitter and pathetic.
> 
> Attractive girls go for attractive men? WOW WHAT A SHOCKER.
> 
> If you were attractive you would not go for unattractive women, don't kid yourself.


*Yes, because they're loyal, and willing to do far more than pretty girls :cena5*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

/thread


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Now this shit is creepy.


That's creepy if you are that male fan (to ask that kind of picture I mean), but LOL @ Paige for selling it!



Naked Mideon said:


> :booka :ti :maury
> 
> It looks like the Paige guy may have done the hover hand with the Bellas
> 
> ...


DAT FACE :maury


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Λ Dandy Λ;39334522 said:


> DAT FACE :maury


This just leads me to believe that it's all Paige's 'fault' no matter who, that she'll take those creepy pics with 95% of the guys as long as they don't have a knife in their hands. (and maybe even then lol) I don't think the guy is very outspoken hence the hover arm with The Bellas.


----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

Does it really matter? Paige, AJ and all of the divas as individuals have the right to their own 'touching policy' to be however they want it to be. Contrary to what some of the higher-ups in WWE think, their not pieces of meat so just be respectful as you would to any woman and theres no issue. Simples.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I wanna be kissed by Paige!


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

It's not about 'being single' or 'being married', it's about personal preference and comfort. If AJ is in any way uncomfortable with strangers getting too close/touching her, then she has a right to say no without piece of shit fanboys calling her uptight or whatever. Have some respect for other people, for fucks sake.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Neil_totally said:


> It's not about 'being single' or 'being married', it's about personal preference and comfort. If AJ is in any way uncomfortable with strangers getting too close/touching her, then she has a right to say no without piece of shit fanboys calling her uptight or whatever. Have some respect for other people, for fucks sake.


Agreed, but!

A - Paige is hot
B - Paige kissed a guy at a photoshoot!!!
C - I suddenly find myself wanting a Paige autograph...


----------



## JJZiggler (Nov 22, 2013)

AJ has no doubt had numerous weirdos try something or say something mental and it freaks her out. I don't blame her. Some wrestling fans are creepy weirdos. Paige probably hasn't experienced it yet or perhaps her tolerances are that bit higher. So what?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Now this shit is creepy.


good for that guy. seriously, if you're that age and still going to conventions... paying people to sign their names on a piece of paper, cock to ass contact with paige should be the goal.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Λ Dandy Λ;39334402 said:


> /thread


Which one is April?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Which one is April?


Who is who? Which one is male? Which one is 13 years old? :lol

But seriously, what's the gender of the kid on the left?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Who is who? Which one is male? Which one is 13 years old? :lol
> 
> But seriously, what's the gender of the kid on the left?


I hope it's (not a grammar mistake) a male.

If it's a female and it's in those conditions @ 11/12 and already has hairs on her legs...God forbid.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Fair play to that lad with his arms around Paige...as the fella on the last page said, if you're in his position, cock-to-ass contact surely has to be the goal for pictures with WWE divas...

I really think people read too much into this though. Different people have different views and limitations. Paige is like 22 years old and single (as far as we know), so I can understand her being more open to this stuff than AJ.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm more reason to love Paige


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

This is why paige is awesome.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

lmao @ this thread having 26 pages


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

obby said:


> lmao @ this thread having 26 pages


God forbid a rape ever happens in the WWE, the forum would explode (but rightfully so) 



OwenSES said:


> This is why paige is awesome.





LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm more reason to love Paige


It's all fun and games until panties fly off, somebody whips out his junk, and Paige becomes....way less 'awesome'. :curry2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Honestly, I wouldn't need to 'touch' AJ Lee. Just being in her vicinity, being able to smell her sweet scent and feel her presence (and CM Punk's via her wedding ring) would be enough for me. 

I totally respect her decision.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't see a problem with either "policy". It's their choice.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Adyman said:


> God forbid a rape ever happens in the WWE, the forum would explode (but rightfully so)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Now this shit is creepy.


*As much as I'd love to grab Paige's breasts without penalty, isn't this pushing it? Don't let Regent Alien find out. She might end up under a bridge.*


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Her hands and facial expression clearly indicate she was not expecting that.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


*#prayformichaelcole*


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

She seems to be the most humble diva of the bunch I think judging by this, she spent nearly 10 minutes with the kid.










---
Few others
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bw9f3aSCQAAdlb9.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bw9b-3bCAAAZJAh.jpg:large


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Honestly I think the deal breaker to whether or not you will get a picture taken with a WWE Diva is if they will put their arm around you, then maybe you are the ones they need to have the policy for. If you want a picture with someone because you admire them then who gives a shit? If them putting their arm around you is the reason you would take it then you want a cheap thrill, not a picture because you are a fan. 

Seriously I can not believe what a big deal this is.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is that a Cena hat atop Paige's head? There goes 1% of my respect for her.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> Is that a Cena hat atop Paige's head? There goes 1% of my respect for her.


Looking at the picture, she probably put the kid's hat on there for a sec.. :waffle


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Kiddies wearing Cena's merch shouldn't be allowed to talk,take pictures and autographs from other wrestlers than Jawn.

Hey kid,you're wearing Cena's wristbands and cap and you wanna hang out with Paige for a while?
*TAKE THAT SHIT OFF!*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> She seems to be the most humble diva of the bunch I think judging by this, she spent nearly 10 minutes with the kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing how down to earth this girl is. She loves belly shirts too apparently. (Not that I am complaining.)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

You wanna talk about a true fan friendly diva?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah, you wrestling fans are definitely creepy. Jeeze.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Good for her, still you have to respect their boundaries, nice to get a picture with her but don't push it and touch her inappropriately.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

She looks chill as fuck. I want to meet her now D:


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> That lucky SOB.
> :yum: aige


Exactly. Paige is a real pretty girl and that guy musta been psyched. Who's AJ???


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Seriously would any none virgins on here get excited by a peck on the cheek?! If I paid paige to kiss me on the cheek, I'd find a bridge and dive head first over it for being such a sadcase.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Summer Rae said:


> You wanna talk about a true fan friendly diva?


Bet money, she wouldn't do that in her prime. And LOL @ dudes face in the first pic.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MTVDTH said:


> Is that a Cena hat atop Paige's head? There goes 1% of my respect for her.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508729782016544768


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Bet money, she wouldn't do that in her prime. And LOL @ dudes face in the first pic.


How many fellas cuddled with Sunny on those same sheets? The hand holding is my favorite part as it suggest a strong bond. The facial expressions on both fellas is priceless.

Missy Hyatt's crabs will sodomize you holding you down on a cold, tile floor.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508729782016544768


Paige looks really cute there with the kid.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think it's another reason why they're very high on Paige. She seems very fan-friendly and a good person for media events since she's a goofy and cute young lady. I remember reading reports saying how backstage/on the road she behaves very professionally and is well liked. 

As for "no touching" I don't see what the big deal is. Not everyone wants strangers touching them. AJ sounds like she takes it a bit far, and acts too much like a Diva over it, so does her husband. Pro Wrestling is one of the rare businesses in America where you're constantly being thrust into the public eye, you should be well aware of this if you're going to be a pro wrestler. Someone like Paige embraces this, while someone like AJ does not. It's not really a big deal, Brock Lesnar does the same thing, he's not crazy about people.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

It sucks that AJ's experience with dumbasses has made her feel like a no touching rule is necessary. However, if she isn't going to hug people or what not for photo ops, she might want to consider having the photos done while they are talking so that they looked engaged. The photo example shown just looks awkward in comparison to the photo with Paige.

And seriously... kissing someone on the cheek is no indication of wanting to have sex, loose morals, or anything else. It is a kiss on the cheek. Paige gave a fan a hug and a kiss on the cheek for her photo with him. That is all we know.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Good. Very good.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Godway said:


> I think it's another reason why they're very high on Paige. She seems very fan-friendly and a good person for media events since she's a goofy and cute young lady. I remember reading reports saying how backstage/on the road she behaves very professionally and is well liked.
> 
> As for "no touching" I don't see what the big deal is. Not everyone wants strangers touching them. AJ sounds like she takes it a bit far, and acts too much like a Diva over it, so does her husband. Pro Wrestling is one of the rare businesses in America where you're constantly being thrust into the public eye, you should be well aware of this if you're going to be a pro wrestler. Someone like Paige embraces this, while someone like AJ does not. It's not really a big deal, Brock Lesnar does the same thing, he's not crazy about people.


Diva? Cause she don't want hicks touching her? Lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Kiddies wearing Cena's merch shouldn't be allowed to talk,take pictures and autographs from other wrestlers than Jawn.
> 
> Hey kid,you're wearing Cena's wristbands and cap and you wanna hang out with Paige for a while?
> *TAKE THAT SHIT OFF!*


... So you want them to be naked?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> Diva? Cause she don't want hicks touching her? Lol.


Believe it or not, but everybody isn't a dirty hick rapist. That's the kind of attitude that makes someone seem entitled.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508729782016544768


*Making Cena fans cry? That burial may be coming after all :vince3 / :buried aige*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Making Cena fans cry? That burial may be coming after all :vince3 / :buried aige*


Looks like the mom is the one who really wanted to meet Paige and the kid was just along for the ride, 
but hey, at least he was Divas Champion for a minute or two. :lmao

Just like his hero... :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's really lame how sad this make me (I'm not speaking about the thread). It's just I live in f...ing Peru and I know I never gonna have a chance to meet this superstars. I'm a big Paige fan and not just for her beauty, but her passion for the business. I follow her on twitter and she seems to be a really cool girl to meet. Here are people commenting if is OK be like Paige (friendly and touchy) or like AJ (more polite and distant), but for me I don't care, I'll take an Avril Lavigne kind of picture or not picture at all, just to have the chance to meet them would make my year, but I don't have the location or the resources to make that happen. 

You guys that have the chance be happy about that, for some of us that will never happen.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> Is that a Cena hat atop Paige's head? There goes 1% of my respect for her.


why john cena is the best pro wrestling in the history of the buisness:cena


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The fact that many of you guys are having a huge discussion over a kiss disturbs me.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

That pic of Paige actually touching, never mind kissing, a fan probably caused members of the IWC to have more hope for their future than any other event in the history of mankind.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope the FBI is tracking all the psychos in this thread and everyone that goes to these events 


I'm willing to bet at least a couple of you guys have a chick tied up in your basement right now


----------



## maggots2323 (Aug 29, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Now this shit is creepy.


Wait.....why didn't she slap him in the face? :side:


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Now this shit is creepy.


He looks like a real life Quagmire


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

p862011 said:


> hey it could be worse look at avril lavigne lol


damn, this one ought to be free. LOL :lmao:

You can put like 10 people inbetween them.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> Is that a Cena hat atop Paige's head? There goes 1% of my respect for her.


:tenay

fpalm fpalm fpalm

Anti-Cena gimmick doesn't belong in real talk. You know what's really up with Cena. You know that Cena is respected in the locker room and the legends as much as the next top guy.

If anything else, Paige loves Cena as much as the next WWE wrestler, so go ahead and lose respect for all of them.

If you heard what :austin said on his podcast, I think you would :faint:, and probably stop loving him and considering him a legend, but you know what's up.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I want to cum on Paige's face.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

skarvika said:


> I want to cum on Paige's face.


I get the distinct feeling that no women has ever touched your dick before.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

StanStansky said:


> I get the distinct feeling that no women has ever touched your dick before.


Because I want to ejaculate on an attractive woman?


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Kiss me PAIGE


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

skarvika said:


> Because I want to ejaculate on an attractive woman?


Because no decent human being makes those kinds of post; just recluse, virgins and foreigners on Instagram.

What you are showing right now is an incredible lack of respect for the legacy Paige has built. 

You apologize to Saraya-Jade and the entire Bevis family. _Now_.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> Because no decent human being makes those kinds of post; just recluse, virgins and foreigners on Instagram.
> 
> What you are showing right now is an incredible lack of respect for the legacy Paige has built.
> 
> You apologize to Saraya-Jade and the entire Bevis family. _Now_.


I really can't tell if this is satire.:shrug


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Crapped out in poor man's Photoshop in about 20 minutes:


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Now this shit is creepy.





Bring Back Russo said:


> *As much as I'd love to grab Paige's breasts without penalty, isn't this pushing it? Don't let Regent Alien find out. She might end up under a bridge.*


Agreed Reigns Train. I believe any red blooded male would love to touch her breasts, and that is something i would enjoy to do if i was her husband. The fact of the matter is that there has to be boundaries on something like this. The first time i saw this pic, it was on one of those facebook fan pages of her. 

I got completely *creeped* out over this pic. It did weird me out. 

If this is something that she wanted to do then i would not hate on her. I respect *BOTH* women's policies as far as touching is concerned, but i hope and pray that she is *EXTREMELY CAREFUL* when dealing with the male fans.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

skarvika said:


> I want to cum on Paige's face.


*Sick freak.*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> I got completely creeped out over this pic. It did weird me out.


I agree, but in this case, I'm pretty sure Paige wanted him to cop a feel. WWE personale are usually strict with how male fans behave around their female talent at events. I've seen it firsthand.

- Vic


----------



## CodyRhodesRules (Sep 1, 2014)

This was an unusual circumstance probably because he's good looking. Whoever said he's ugly lol yeah right. WWE and Wizard World personale otherwise wouldn't allow it unless it's kids. Security is very strict at these events. Most guys wouldn't be able to get two sexual kisses by a WWE diva otherwise.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

why is this thread still going


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

There's seriously a 31 page thread because of a kiss on a cheek?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Billy8383 said:


> There's seriously a 31 page thread because of a kiss on a cheek?


There's a fair amount of posters on here who have lived a sheltered life.


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

skarvika said:


> I want to cum on Paige's face.


I wish I never read this thread... I wonder why women's wrestling isn't taken seriously.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

someone close this pointless thread


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

Ya'll last guys are funny.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

> I want to cum on Paige's face.


HAI GUYZ.


----------



## CodyRhodesRules (Sep 1, 2014)

Will the AJ-Paige kissing storyline ever reach the same level as the Paige guy kiss?


----------



## anonymousdolphin (Feb 17, 2015)

Paige doesn't has this like aj does.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Paige in general seems more laid back. AJ seems a bit jaded, and it reflects in her demeanor.

I wonder what policies (or lack of) Rosa Mendes would have at a M&G?


----------



## anonymousdolphin (Feb 17, 2015)

She retweeted some photos of being playful with her fans. When aj does these things, you can't touch her and she just stands by you.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Why was this old thread brought back to life?*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Why was this old thread brought back to life?*


Because apparently certain posters have too much time on their hands.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Some girls are hoes some are not. Some have high standards some have lower. I hate when people compare females to the standard of another.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Each to there own really.
Some people just aren't touchy people.

Paige just comes across as super tactile and chilled which is all part of her charm isn't it.
That's why she has most of the male fan base wrapped around her little finger because She just seems like a sweetheart in real life.

You either want to marry a woman like her or have her as your best friend, She just seems awesome.


For all we know A.J could have had a string of freaky fans who couldn't keep their hands to themselves, So that's why she is so guarded.

Either way if I ever meet Triple H I am gonna give that guy a man hug because his bloody brilliant. 

Also If I ever met Layla and she gave me a hug I think id pass out.....


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Zombie posting. Resurrecting dead posts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who among us did not miss this thread? fpalm


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

alchecho said:


> AJ Lee has the body of a 10 year old kid anyways, who would want to touch that?


:trips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

anonymousdolphin said:


> She retweeted some photos of being playful with her fans. When aj does these things, you can't touch her and she just stands by you.


In Soviet Russia, AJ touch you.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I heard a bunch of Paige fans drove the guy getting the kiss off of Twitter. Jesus, no wonder if she does happen to have a guy she wants to keep it private. Some of these Paige marks would track that guy down and skin him alive and roll him down a salt hill if they could lol.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Overcomer said:


> I heard a bunch of Paige fans drove the guy getting the kiss off of Twitter. Jesus, no wonder if she does happen to have a guy she wants to keep it private. Some of these Paige marks would track that guy down and skin him alive and roll him down a salt hill if they could lol.


why does the idea of salt in a wound hurt so much? probably no one has tried it and it feels good to swish salt when your gums are irritated


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

drinklime said:


> why does the idea of salt in a wound hurt so much? probably no one has tried it and it feels good to swish salt when your gums are irritated


Scrape your knee and put some salt in it, then you will understand


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

AJ is basically Punk without the talent, she has incredible contempt for her fans.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eh its a kiss on the cheek though. no idea why AJ's fans were so creepy/crazy that she needed that rule, its not like she's got some amazing body or anything.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

That's because Paige is the coolest girl ever.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Eh its a kiss on the cheek though. no idea why AJ's fans were so creepy/crazy that she needed that rule, its not like she's got some amazing body or anything.


Just because you think she don't have a amazing body don't mean others can't think it. Sorry she not your type but AJ do have fans who think she look sexy.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll try it at WrestleMania weekend and get back to you guys and let you know if asking for a kiss works lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Just because you think she don't have a amazing body don't mean others can't think it. Sorry she not your type but AJ do have fans who think she look sexy.


Different strokes for different folks and all that but AJ has no tits and no ass. I look back over the likes of Torrie, Lita, Trish, Mickie, Maryse, Nikki, Eva, etc. and none of them had fans trying to grope them all the time at meet and greets and all of them had much more womanly figures.


----------



## anonymousdolphin (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

This has been thoroughly discussed. No need for a bump from 5 months ago when the thread died.


----------

